# Andis AG2 or AGC2?



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know what the difference is but I have the AGC-2 and find them heavy and noisy. I recently purchased the Wahl Bravura and love them, quieter, lighter and have an adjustable blade.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

All the groomers i know use andis clippers so i bought the andis ultraedge and they really are great for full body clipping but i was really struggling to do my mini puppies face with them. My breeder recommended the wahl mini arco because thats what she used and i saw others on here using them too so I also got those and I LOVE them. They are awesome for doing the face/feet/tail which is the only thing i'm grooming on her right now anyway.


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

I think weight is going to be an issue for me. I broke the scaphoid bone in my right wrist in 1974 and it never healed correctly. I'm thinking the Bravura might be a better choice for me. My plan is to take him to the groomers at first and then slowly start grooming him in between to stretch out groomer visits. 

To all the bravura owners, is there an issue with the that clipper only having 1 speed?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Not for me but I've only done feet and face so far.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

DancingBay, I have no problem with the single speed on the Bravura, but my guy is a Toy. Oversize Toy, but still far smaller than a Standard. Wahl's stainless steel comb set is a great choice, too. Get the #3379 kit if you go with a Bravura.


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

I guess I need to be more specific about my needs. I will be getting a small standard male in about 3 weeks. I don't expect him to be over about 22" tall. Both parents are 21" tall. I plan to start him out with a groomer, but then to slowly start stretching time between pro grooming by grooming him myself.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Bravuras are fabulous. If you keep brushing regularly and blowdrying after baths, you'll find it easy to clip right through body fur.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2015)

I prefer Andis but I've had a couple Wahl clippers too, the storm broke and the Wahl km2 was ridiculously loud. I'm using an Andis AGC super 2 speed at work right now and it has lasted better than a lot of other clippers. I use it mostly for kennel clips and I use my Wahl chromado for faces, feet and sanitary clipping and also with the stainless steel comb attachments for scissor clips. The AGC is definitely heavier/noisier than a small cordless clipper but it will go through coats that have been neglected/untouched between grooms where as the Chromado gives a very nice finish with the combs but it won't go through messy tangles. The Chromado also seems to take a lot longer to get hot than any other clipper I've used. 
those two are my current favorites


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have the Wahl Chromado too and love it! The Bravura & the Chromado are mechanically the same as far as specs go. They just have different casings! Also when ordering either, make sure you are getting the newer Lithium one!
I really like that they are Cord/cordless too!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I love my basic Andis. It's extremely quiet. I know it's not the best pair, but I plan on upgrading in the future. I've only groomed one time but...I really like it!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

DancingBay said:


> I think weight is going to be an issue for me. *I broke the scaphoid bone in my right wrist* in 1974 and it never healed correctly. I'm thinking the Bravura might be a better choice for me. My plan is to take him to the groomers at first and then slowly start grooming him in between to stretch out groomer visits.
> 
> To all the bravura owners, is there an issue with the that clipper only having 1 speed?


I broke my left one in 2013. Motorcycle wreck. Good times. 

Anyway not to derail the thread I to am looking for a new clipper. My Oster A5 sounds like a crane falling apart.

Rick


----------

